# Englander 25-PDV(E) E-3 Errors



## Maj_Jedi (Nov 23, 2008)

got a strange error over the last several days. after 5-6 hours of use my englander gets an E-3 (overheat error) even on a setting of 1 fuel 9 blower (1-9) This started in the last week. It didn't happen when we were running it at 50 degrees, but now that it is below 30 at night it seems to do it more often.

there is also a lot of soot on the glass (we have to clean it every other day) the same soot is all over the inside too. is this normal? the soot is fine, white and flakes off.

how long should I be able to run the stove at 1-9 before I get E-3?

is it normal for the pellets to pile up during ignition? the pile reaches almost the top of the burn pot


----------



## Maj_Jedi (Nov 23, 2008)

it's getting worse, it now runs for only 4 hours on 1-9 before I get e-3

<SIGH>


----------



## Smudge88 (Nov 23, 2008)

E-3 is a combustion blower failure error....Better check the flue...blower for built up ash and such.They also say check the wires...then call tech support


----------



## Maj_Jedi (Nov 23, 2008)

Smudge88 said:
			
		

> E-3 is a combustion blower failure error....Better check the flue...blower for built up ash and such.They also say check the wires...then call tech support



are there directions on how to do that?


----------



## suzannegale (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you get a DVD with the stove? There are instructions on how to clean each part of the Englander in the DVD.


----------



## slvrblkk (Nov 23, 2008)

Maj_Jedi said:
			
		

> Smudge88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have the DVD that came with the stove, I believe it explains blower removal in there. It's actually pretty easy even if you are not mechanically inclined. One side note, you will need a new gasket if you pull the motor unless you use high temp silicone upon assembly.


----------



## Maj_Jedi (Nov 24, 2008)

hopefully englander tech support gave me the right solution the "AIR ON TEMP" was set to 9, the tech said that was way too high and had me turn it down to 1


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 24, 2008)

Air on temp should definitely be at 1. Hopefully this fixes you up.


----------



## Smudge88 (Nov 24, 2008)

> hopefully englander tech support gave me the right solution the “AIR ON TEMP” was set to 9, the tech said that was way too high and had me turn it down to 1


Geeze ya....I wonder why that setting is even that easily adjustble...Wish you said that last night when you posted...Good Luck!


----------



## Maj_Jedi (Nov 24, 2008)

Smudge88 said:
			
		

> > hopefully englander tech support gave me the right solution the “AIR ON TEMP” was set to 9, the tech said that was way too high and had me turn it down to 1
> 
> 
> Geeze ya....I wonder why that setting is even that easily adjustble...Wish you said that last night when you posted...Good Luck!



I didn't even KNOW how to get to the setting, the tech had to tell me like four times to how to get to it. what does that setting do?


----------



## Smudge88 (Nov 24, 2008)

This setting adjusts the room fan on temp....which explains your over temp shut down...the are 3 buttons on the bottom of the control board...low fuel feed..low fuel air...and the 3rd one that you shouldn't change...it can happen....as you found out.


----------

